# Fish is upside down



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

This past week has been absolutely horrid for my tank. I lost all my fish except two and one is hanging on for dear life. 

Long story short, my flowerhorn has been floating upside down at the top of his quarantine tank for the past 3 days. He had really bad fin rot and I bought meds which worked marvelously. Anyways, now, he's just upside down at the top but still trying to fight. 

Is there anything I can do at this point or is it all in God's hands?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

keep water conditions PERFECT, feed as little as possible (if he eats at all), and watch out for secondary or re-infections. Fish are strong, if we keep their environment pristine, they're usually able to fight their way back. Oh and keep the water well oxygenated. Would cut down/kill the light too, wont do him that much good at this point anyways.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I presume you're water conditions are 100% besides some fungii infection, but you didn't list them.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes the water is very clean. temperature, ph, ammonia levels, nitrates and nitrite levels are good.

I am using the tetra parasite guard, Tetra™ Parasite Guard® - Fish - Sale Category - PetSmart and it seems to be doing the trick pretty well.

The water is well oxygenated and i have a towel over the tank to keep light to a minimal. She isn't eating.

thanks for the info. keep it coming.

Should I lower the water level to reduce the pressure? I read on some of the other sites that I should drop the water to almost the height of their dorsal fin?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Wish I could offer any good suggestion.

I lost almost my entire SW collection 2-3 months ago.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Well in the wild, when a fish is sick it moves into the shallow waters, since there's better oxygen levels, less flow, and warmer waters as well. But a flowerhorn is a manmade hybrid, so I'm not sure if it'll make much difference.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

RIP precious

After a week of fighting, she lost the battle...sigh...sh**ty morning.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

aww, sorry to hear that


----------

